# Lakota Xmas Bash



## on_the_fly (Dec 15, 2005)

Anyone up for this at all all styles of music from DnB Trance Techno and Hardcore n gabba 


all for £4 !


----------



## user47632 (Dec 15, 2005)

What date is it on?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Anyone up for this at all all styles of music from DnB Trance Techno and Hardcore n gabba
> 
> 
> all for £4 !


All styles _except _ Detroit techno and deep house


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2005)

The Lakota Xmas Party 17th Dec presented by Psykotik, Rude Awakening, Urban Chaos and Cool As U Like!! 

Room 1 Psykotik vs Rude Awakening (Hardstyle, Hard House, DnB, Hardcore, Gabba) 

Fattman b2b Ice 
Estee b2b Just Another DJ 
Rob Davies b2b Sully 
Last Of Mohicans 
Jamie B b2b Marc C 
DJ Random b2b Psylocybe 
DynamicDj b2b D.D.O 

Room 2 Urban Chaos vs Cool As U Like (Hard House, Hardstyle, Techno) 

Salted Slug b2b Mogze 
Chris O 
Nashy 
P Midi b2b Pressure 
Bonzo b2b Dean 
Darn Right Dirty 
Luke E Boy b2b Robbie J 

Doors Open 9pm - 4am 
Door Tax £4. 

http://www.ripsnorter.co.uk/messages.asp?do=show&ID=4393


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 15, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> All styles _except _ Detroit techno and deep house



-And where's the feckin' morris dancing, eh?


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh SS stop the derail and no talk of CELERY please and as its a full moon I hope your not out roaming the parks again


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

was this any good?


----------

